# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: استخراج Data Diagram از سورس كد

## ali_up1

سلام دوستان
من دارم روي ي پرو‍‍زه كار ميكنم كه نياز به در اوردن data diagram و entity و event diagram از سورس كد قبلي دارم
مشكل از جايي شروع ميشه كه هركي رسيده واسه خودش ي فرم به پروزه اضافه كرده شروع كرده با query زدن سمت sqlserver ي سري ديتا از چند جدول اورده.
خلاصه بلبشويي شده كه هيچ ربطي به object oriented نداره
كسي از دوستان solution يي براي به سرانجام رسوندن اين كثافت كاري داره؟؟
نميدونم كمكي ميكنه يا نه اما احتمال ميدم كل ديتابيس رو ي نفر طراحي كرده!!
مرسي

----------

